# Penicillin alternatives.



## RetroMan (Jun 16, 2011)

First: Yes I understand antibiotics are not to be used for the sniffles.
Second: Not looking for homeopathic remedies so no suggestions about honey, garlic or colloidal silver - to name a few.

Not trying to be snarky, just want the meat and potatoes of the subject
thankyouverymuch. 

I'm not the one with a pennicillin allgery, several family members are. I've self medicated with antibiotics intended for fish in the past with good results.
in fact I am recovering from a nasty infestion in an injured finger which got speared by a catfish barb

Both myself and my spouse have been unemployed just over a year so there's no health insurance, kids are covered by a state plan. 

What choices do I have among the fish and other pet antibiotics which can be easily obtained ? 

I'll be doing research on any suggestions you folks have for penicillin alternatives.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

depending where you are... (Maryland, Ohio, Pennsylvania, and West Virginia)

Giant Eagle has *FREE* antibiotics (14 day) with a prescription

Giant Eagle - Free Antibiotics

FREE Antibiotics Programs:

Giant Eagle
Giant Food
Meijer
Publix
Schnucks
ShopRite
Stop & Shop

In addition, Kroger, Target, and Walmart all currently have $4 generic prescriptions programs

Drug Mart & Rite Aid have *$2* generic prescription programs


----------



## RetroMan (Jun 16, 2011)

The whole point of this is to purchase antibiotice without a perscription.

We do not have health insurance, have been unemployed for over a year and have no money for a doctor's office visit to get a perscription.
*A trip to the Doc is $125.00
'Scrip meds are gonna run $65 & up without health ins..*

I'm NOT going to the ER under a false name to see an MD and skip out on paying, that's part of the entitlment attitude which got this country into our current mess. Frankly speaking my wife & I are rather independent minded. I will not need to see any doctor unless surgery is required, I've stiched my own cuts up and pulled my own teeth in the past.

A member of my family has a pennicillin allgery.

*Let me re-word my question:* 
:bullit: *I need to know if there are antibiotics for those with pennicillin allgeries are available at veterinary supply or aquairium (pet fish) supply stores, and what their brand names are.*

Nobody is currently sick, I am prepping, (isn't this what this forum is for ?)

I do not need advice on cheap prescriptions, Thank you Blob, but you missed my point entirley.


----------



## Papaya (Feb 5, 2011)

You might take a took at vitamin D3, or even sunshine exposure this summer. I've read that D3 is decent at fighting infections. It's worked well for me over the past 5 years that I've taken the supplement. I keep my testing D3 levels between 60 to 70ng/ml year round.

"More evidence links higher vitamin D with lower risk of infection"

More evidence links higher vitamin D with lower risk of infection | Dr Briffa's Blog - A Good Look at Good Health


----------



## RetroMan (Jun 16, 2011)

Papaya said:


> You might take a took at vitamin D3, or even sunshine exposure this summer.


So when my family gets sick I should stick them out in the sun ?  :nuts:


----------



## petedewd (Jun 23, 2011)

The people who know about those products probably know enough not to recommend them for humans. 

Tough situation. Not all antibiotics are expensive anymore. Bactrim, doxycycine, cefazolin are inexpensive antibiotics for humans. Maybe there is a university clinic or free community clinic you can go to that doesn't charge very much or charges on a sliding scale for income?

I now in Mexico and South America you don't need a prescription for most antibiotics and medications. Perhaps you know of a resource in those countries?

Hang in there, brother!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RetroMan said:


> So when my family gets sick I should stick them out in the sun ?  :nuts:


I had read about V-D' :scratchnot good abreviated'a few years ago helping to heal the body.
My brother was DX with terminal stage 4 cancer 1 1/2 yr.s ago they gave him a few months,stomach,lung,throat.I told him to sit in the sun so everyday he sat in the sun while he smoked outside.With shit off,even in winter on nice days.

So far he's taken everything they can throw at him and survived them and the cancer.Not sayign of course it was the sun bathing,but it sure did'nt hurt him.He's still kicking around.

The sun is energy,so are we.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RetroMan said:


> So when my family gets sick I should stick them out in the sun ?  :nuts:


Yep.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

They use to pour terpintine in their wounds.

Also bodymen get cut all the time,they pour lacquor thinner over their cuts,heals in no time.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Papaya said:


> You might take a took at vitamin D3, or even sunshine exposure this summer. I've read that D3 is decent at fighting infections. It's worked well for me over the past 5 years that I've taken the supplement. I keep my testing D3 levels between 60 to 70ng/ml year round.
> 
> "More evidence links higher vitamin D with lower risk of infection"
> 
> More evidence links higher vitamin D with lower risk of infection | Dr Briffa's Blog - A Good Look at Good Health


I am an extremely healthy female---broken 3 toes healing sort of by themselves nicely right now...good lesson for prepping, huh??

This guy-- online story--had excessive muscle spasms and tried many doctors and expensive tests and drugs...nothing worked.
His work buddy suggested D-3, not just D, and the guy tried it and instantly the spasms stopped. They can make you immobile if harsh enough. 
I had morning spasms in the left ham string? every mng---tried D3 and instantly the spasms stopped.
Once, I stopped the D3 for a day or two for some reason---won't try that again!!! As soon as I started back on them, the spasms stopped---

Vitamin D3s are in my medical storage box.

(I have an old natural healing book...my dh's bronchitis was getting really bad--guess what ?? it says milk, which he drinks morning and night, is mucous producing so he should have stayed away from it for a week....or two---
This book, I found at a flea market, has helped us a great deal)


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

JayJay--What is the name of your old natural healing book?


----------



## hillbillymama (Jun 9, 2011)

There is a lot of debate still going around about veterinary antibiotics. The worst part about it, even more than the questionable history of the med itself, is the fact that the information about the correct use of it is VERY sketchy. Antibiotics aren't interchangeable! The most ideal way to stock up antibiotics is through a doctors prescription with medication that has gone through the wringer of American (or Canadian) regulations as obnoxious as that can be. Go to www.survivinghealthy.com for more information. Although it won't be cheap you will have an American MD, all the information possible on correct antibiotic use and quality medication. But the information on the site is free and from a prepper doc.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

RetroMan said:


> First: Yes I understand antibiotics are not to be used for the sniffles.
> Second: Not looking for homeopathic remedies so no suggestions about honey, garlic or colloidal silver - to name a few.
> 
> Not trying to be snarky, just want the meat and potatoes of the subject
> ...


My understanding is that the same kinds of drugs that are used on people are used on animals, just different dosage-levels. You will need to take into account the size of the animal (drugs for a small dog vs large dog vs horse) and then compare to the size of the person that the drugs need to goto.

For animal-based drugs, I believe that there is no "filler" material - for human-based drugs, there might be some amount of filler (or binder) that is used to hold the shape of the pill. Sometimes the filler (or binder) could be as simple as gelatin or flour - nothing to worry about.

As far as I know, there isn't animal-based penicillin allergies to worry about, but, I could be wrong in this.


----------



## RetroMan (Jun 16, 2011)

hillbillymama said:


> Antibiotics aren't interchangeable! <snip> Go to www.survivinghealthy.com for more information.


Most are, knowing which is vital. Informative and helpful link, thank you.



NaeKid said:


> My understanding is that the same kinds of drugs that are used on people are used on animals, just different dosage-levels. <snip>As far as I know, there isn't animal-based penicillin allergies to worry about, but, I could be wrong in this.


That's what I have learned after doing more than a little research.
Apparently there are few, if any veterinary based alternatives for penicillin allgeric humans if that's what you intended.

After reading roughly half a dozen survival or prepardness based forums, I have discovered there is a minority of posters active on nearly all forums with the same screen names &/or writing styles spreading their lack of knowledge as if it were God's own truth.

Is your own feeling of self importance really worth getting somebody killed ? :gaah:

Or is that your motive ? :scratch

Advice to the n00bs here: do your own research.


----------

